# George Chapman Tech Certification School



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Good program, I myself am a grad.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Me Too!*

I graduated last year and most of my customers don't mind if a girl works on their bow. (most of them not all of them)
Say hi to George for me!!
Marcy


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Marcy,
If I remember correctly you put the guys to shame when it came to correctly setting the timing on bows :wink:
We've had quite a few women take the training and they do just as good as the guys and arn't afraid to step up and work on the equipment.
Nice to hear from you.
DFA


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

DFA said:


> Hey Marcy,
> If I remember correctly you put the guys to shame when it came to correctly setting the timing on bows :wink:
> We've had quite a few women take the training and they do just as good as the guys and arn't afraid to step up and work on the equipment.
> Nice to hear from you.
> DFA


Thanks for the compliment. 
The school was great. I reccommend it to everyone, George is one of the best teachers. And a note to all the students: You better do your homework and study if you want to pass this intense class.:wink:


----------



## heidelmarkjr (Mar 9, 2008)

What does the class cost?


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*echo kudos*

I would also echo going to the school. I have been through it twice and once with Alexander Krilov and George at shooters school. All I can say is awesome if you keep an open mind. George is a book of knowledge and very willing to share it with everyone


----------

